# The Mind of a Chef/Argentina, 7 ways to cook over fire; PBS



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Well phooey, can't find the episode on their site. Maybe it's too new. 
The Mind of a Chef | Watch Online | PBS Video

But spotted this today and hit the record button so I could watch it a few times. If you can find the correct episode, please post it here, I'm still looking. It was quite interesting but uses a lot more wood than a enclosure like a grill.

Found the trailer; Video: Preview | Season 3 Episode 3: Argentina | Watch The Mind of a Chef Online | PBS Video

and here; 




Watch your cable to see if they replay it.

Well I see it's episode #3 so, it IS a replay. Watch for it, it was cool.


----------

